# Do you share a b-day with a villager? (And if so, who?!)



## ZoeZoe (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahh this probably seems really silly but my favorite villager (Fauna) has the same birthday as me!! And I just thought that was cute and wondered if any of your villagers shared your birthday as well? And if not, if there's any villager who does!!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 10, 2014)

Deli and I share our birthday :u


----------



## Tangerine (Mar 10, 2014)

I share my birthday with Felicity, and one of my alternate characters shares her birthday with Rosie (totally unintentional).

I don't know about my other two alternate characters, though.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 10, 2014)

Goldie


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 10, 2014)

Me and Vic share a birthday.
I hate that. D:


----------



## Souji (Mar 10, 2014)

I share mine with Benedict!


----------



## fairyring (Mar 10, 2014)

I share a birthday with Wendy, which I am okay with because she is cute.


----------



## ZoeZoe (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahh those are all p interesting!! I was just wondering BC my friend's favorite villager (Cyrano) and himself also share a birthday! I'd love to hear a bunch more!! uwu


----------



## Goth (Mar 10, 2014)

everyone shares a birthday with a vilager execpt for feb 29th mine is portia


----------



## estypest (Mar 10, 2014)

Vesta, that's okay, don't mind that at all!


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

Diva
OMMGGGG WHY DOES SHE HAVE TO HAVE MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Yuka, who I don't have in my town. I wish I shared a birthday with Tiffany, Annalise, Mira, Cheri, Nate, Julian, Ankha, Bam, Merengue, or Stitches(ugh I miss you), but alas. Twas not meant to be.


----------



## Wataru (Mar 10, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Me and Vic share a birthday.
> I hate that. D:


Me too XD we share birthdays ^^


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 10, 2014)

Nooobody.


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 10, 2014)

Jambette T__T
My birthday is cursed.


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr. Shrunk and me...

not sure whether that's good or not.


----------



## locker (Mar 10, 2014)

flip the monkey and me, ohh I also share a B-day with Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 10, 2014)

October 13 soo~~~ Chops XD never had him before. Maybe this is a sign＼(^o^)／


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 10, 2014)

Haha I just checked and I share one with Goldie. Not bad haha. An idol and a dog.


----------



## undadac (Mar 10, 2014)

I share a birthday with pate the blue duck lol she salrite..... Pisces


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/
I share with Tucker.


----------



## mickeydamouse (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't share a birthday with a villager :/ November 6 is one of very few days with no villager birthdays


----------



## jokimori (Mar 11, 2014)

ava the chicken :~/ but irl with jessica alba + penelope cruz so i'm fine 'v'


----------



## kkate (Mar 11, 2014)

Me and julian


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

I share mine with Poncho.
If I'm telling the truth.


----------



## Manazran (Mar 11, 2014)

Aparently I share the same birthday with not a villager,but Saharah!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

I share mine with Jack! <3333


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 11, 2014)

Wendy shares a B-day with me and she just moved in!


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes... with Quillson.
I booted him out as soon as I got him. xD


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 11, 2014)

Jacques


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Samson >.>


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 11, 2014)

pecan. i guess there could be worse.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

I share mine with Isabelle, AND my name is Isabelle! O.O


----------



## Goth (Mar 11, 2014)

avalon how could you not find the vilager with your same birthday if it is your birthday its rudy the jock cat and isabelle


----------



## LaceGloves (Mar 11, 2014)

My birthday is shared with Sally. c: She's a cyootie.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

I share my birthday with Bones.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 13, 2014)

I share a birthday with Sheldon the squirrel.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 13, 2014)

Diana and i share birthdays!


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 13, 2014)

I share a birthday with Moose. He's kind of scary looking


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 13, 2014)

I share my birthday with Goldie (27th December)

Not a great birthday, but a decent villager nonetheless


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 13, 2014)

I share a birthday with Jacques c:


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

i share a birthday with Merengue! <3<3
it convinced me to get her >w<
so in 6 day's we're going to party together! <3


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 13, 2014)

I share a birthday with Margie!


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 14, 2014)

I share a birthday with Iggly. Kinda disappointing...


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 14, 2014)

6th December-Kyle the Wolf


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 15, 2014)

I share a birthday with both Don and Clyde. Not bad. Pretty cool people in the game. I also like the color yellow a lot. So it's funny that Clyde and I share the same birthday. Not to mention horses are my fav species. Purely coincidence.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Mar 15, 2014)

I share the same birthday with sprinkle c: I've never had her in my town but I'm considering it!


----------



## Pokemonprime (Mar 15, 2014)

I share mine with Molly


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 15, 2014)

I share mine with that pink kangaroo known as Marcie...


----------



## laineybop (Mar 15, 2014)

For the first time in my AC history, I have a birthday buddy...Flora. Wish she fit into my squirrel town, but she doesn't.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 15, 2014)

Marshal is one day ahead of my birthday...

Kody is exactly the same c:


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 15, 2014)

I share a birthday with Jay. He used to live in my town and I didn't even realize we had the same birthday..:/


----------



## Syd (Mar 15, 2014)

cookie
i hate her go die doggie


----------



## Celes (Mar 15, 2014)

Jeremiah..... interesting. My friend's birthday is a day after Cheri's and a day before Merengue's, no villager has March 18th as their birthday xD.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Mar 15, 2014)

Agnes... poo


----------



## Milano (Mar 15, 2014)

Cranston shares a birthday with me~


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 15, 2014)

This cute fella


----------



## Beary (Mar 15, 2014)

Lobo! Awwweee <3


----------



## Pastel_Mermaid (Mar 19, 2014)

I share my birthday with Bam. Never had him but he sure looks adorable : )


----------



## ZoeZoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> i share a birthday with Merengue! <3<3
> it convinced me to get her >w<
> so in 6 day's we're going to party together! <3



Happy birthday!! ♥


----------



## Libra (Mar 19, 2014)

Elmer, apparently. Don't have him in my town, though.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 21, 2014)

Coco <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

Peggy


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 21, 2014)

*In case it wasn't posted, here is a link to a list of the villagers' birthdays:*

 @ http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Villager_Birthdays_(NL)


----------



## Twilight (Mar 21, 2014)

I share mine with Gabi, I'd love it if she moves into my town!


----------



## Rhea (Mar 21, 2014)

I share mine with Mint - i don't really know what she's like though


----------



## Milano (Mar 21, 2014)

I share mine with Cranston


----------



## Jawile (Mar 21, 2014)

I actually don't share a birthday with a villager, but the closest one to my birthday is T-Bone. Let's just say we have a... backstory.


----------



## Snowfell (Mar 21, 2014)

I share my birthday with Marcel (12/31). That was actually the reason I asked him to move into my town. I never get to share with anyone and most games I've played won't even acknowledge it since there's already an event scheduled. I thought if that happened in ACNL I could at least send him a present in a letter, but this game is great because it let me celebrate both mine and his, and do the Countdown event. ^_^


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 22, 2014)

No one.

I feel for anyone with my birthday (October 1) and October 30


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2014)

I share a birthday with Bill the Duck!


----------



## Airen (Mar 22, 2014)

I share mine with Pinky. Not interested in having her in my town though. c:


----------



## Mooty (Mar 23, 2014)

I share a birthday with Tank!


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 23, 2014)

I share a birthday with Broccolo~


----------



## ZoeZoe (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy bday to me and Fauna ^u^


----------



## ransu (Mar 29, 2014)

wendy and i share the same birthday i love her shes such a qtie ; v ;


----------



## N64dude (Apr 2, 2014)

I share my birthday with Rocco. He's very cranky but i don't have him in my town.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Apr 3, 2014)

Rod and I share a birthday.  Not sure how I feel about that, but I will admit he's cute.  XD


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 3, 2014)

I share a birthday with Lucky and I got to celebrate it too! Sigh. I miss Lucky. I hope I can get him back when he decides to leave my fiance's town.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 3, 2014)

I share a bday with Bianca c:


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Apr 3, 2014)

I share birthday with Astrid. I currently have her in my town and I'm SO UPSET because she put her house in the middle of my path!! ;A;


----------



## Baumren (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd say no, but I just realized I honestly don't know for sure. I'll better check...

EDIT: Damn, I actually do! Frank and I are b-day buddies!


----------



## cherche (Apr 5, 2014)

i share my birthday with merengue c:


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 5, 2014)

Blaire and I share a birthday.  Could be a lot worse!


----------



## Crazy (Apr 6, 2014)

Share mine with Mallary


----------



## SirFluffsALot (Apr 6, 2014)

I share mine with Timbra. She's a pretty cute sheep villager, so that's pretty cool. C:


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 6, 2014)

I share my birthday with the horse, Clyde. I never had him before but he looks neat.


----------



## Kayleigh (Apr 8, 2014)

My birthday's the same day as Portia's... I wish I shared it with a cat, I'm really not a dog person.


----------



## Zappo09 (Apr 8, 2014)

Say I share my Birthday with Frita!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 8, 2014)

I share my birthday with Rosie <3 she's my favourite villager in ac too <33


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

I share my bday with Mathilda!


----------



## Orbis (Apr 9, 2014)

Porter, funnily enough! I also share one with Charlise.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

august 2nd, vladimir

my friend adores vladimir so im cool w/ him being my birthday buddy


----------



## tinytaylor (Apr 9, 2014)

I share a birthday with Shari (tomorrow) <3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

i share it with twiggy [dont know if 2nd town counts idk?]


----------



## milktea (Apr 10, 2014)

with Victoria, on July 11

i remember being so offended that Teddy went to her party instead of mine

I THOUGHT WE WERE BROS TEDDY


----------

